# Strange movement



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

This just happened a few minutes ago..

But she did thise strange head bobbing thing.. Where instead of just bobbing her head up and down it sort of goes in and out, up and down and sorta semi cricle really fast and she makes a strange sound like trying to get something out of her throat/nose ..it looks like shes trying to throw up or something??..

Definitely not something shes doing because shes excited. And before she does it her chest sort of moves from up to down (muscle) i think.

Its hard to explain but its just strange.. I tried recording it but she stopped once i found the camera..

Also she was sleepy (if that has anything to do with it)


Does anyone know what this means? im kind of scared.

OH and after she does the strange movement, she looks like shes eating or something.. Could she be regurgitating..


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im thinking she just had a down feather caught in her throat. shouldnt be anything to worry about  its a common behaviour


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

My bird dose the same thing big steps and head bobbing (while walking)
and a clicking sound!!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Adjusting the contents of her crop maybe! We belch, they do the weird head bobbing thing!


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

DallyTsuka: She's definitely not doing that since her mouth is closed when she does it.. it looks like shes trying to get something deep inside her throat out or i dont know..


----------

